# سؤال عن الاسفار القانونية



## الرب نوري99 (3 أغسطس 2014)

*في كتاب ايعيدون اختراع شخصية يسوع
يقول الكاتب ان في البداية كان هناك 22 سفر قانوني اللي هم الاناجيل وبعض رسائل بولس
لكن ال 5 اسفار البقية كانت موضع شك

لماذا كانت كذلك ؟ وعلى اي اساس تم بالاخير قبولها؟؟ ولماذا هناك مئات السنين قبل اقرار قانونية جميع الاسفار؟ 

ولماذا كان يتم اختيار يعني مش كان يتم تناقل الانجيل بالتواتر ؟ فما الذي جعل الكنيسة ان تقرر القانونية وكأنها جاءت ووجدت مجموعة من الاسفار وبدأت بتصنيفها؟؟

ارجو التوضيح بملخص وسأكون شاكر جداً*


----------



## aymonded (4 أغسطس 2014)

معلشي يا جميل أي أسفار 5 تقصد على وجه التحديد !!!!​


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 أغسطس 2014)

*اخى العزيز الرب نورى هل حضرتك قرات الكتاب ام انك اتيت ببعض الكلمات من  على احد المواقع وما يهمنى الان ان تقراء هذا الكتاب وترى انه يرد على سؤالك بل واكثر من ذلك  ساضع لحضرتك نسخة من الكتاب تصفحها واقراء ما جاء فى صفحة 120-124 ونرى هل الكتاب رد على سؤالك ام لا الرب يحفظك
*​ *أيعيدون اختراع شخصية يسوع كيف أساء المتشككون المعا صرون فى فهم شخصية يسوع الحقيقية وأضلّوا ثقافة المجتمع*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 أغسطس 2014)

انا على فكرة قراته من قبل وما فهمت كثير لانه كلام طويل ومش مفهوم كثير بالنسبه لي

ياريت حد منكم يلخص اهم النقاط ليه كان في اسفار محل نزاع ؟ وعلى اي اساس اختيرت بالنهاية؟
ولماذا كان هناك اختيار اي منهم قانونية مع انه كانوا يتناقلون الانجيل بالتواتر ؟!


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا على فكرة قراته من قبل وما فهمت كثير لانه كلام طويل ومش مفهوم كثير بالنسبه لي
> 
> ياريت حد منكم يلخص اهم النقاط ليه كان في اسفار محل نزاع ؟ وعلى اي اساس اختيرت بالنهاية؟
> ولماذا كان هناك اختيار اي منهم قانونية مع انه كانوا يتناقلون الانجيل بالتواتر ؟!


*:new5:ممكن حضرتك تلخصلنا الكلام اللى مفهمتوش عشان نعرف وصلت لفين ونكمل معاك :new5:
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## e-Sword (5 أغسطس 2014)

*رد مُختصر انا واثق انة سوف يروي ظمأك للمعرفة 





للمزيد ارجع الى كتاب : المدخل إلى علم النقد النصي للعهد الجديد لفادي الكسندر 
*


----------



## e-Sword (5 أغسطس 2014)

*ملحوظة ثانية معلش : فى فرق بين الاسفار المُتنازع عليهاا و بين الاسفار المرفوضة و هو دة اللي وضحة كمان يوسابيوس 






لاحظة انة قال : معترف بها لدي الكثيرين و ذكر سبب التنازع عليها " النسبة للانجيلي او اي شخص آخر " و لكنها ليست مرفوضة و التى افرد لها يوسابيوس مكان خاااااص

*


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2014)

رد الإخوة اعتقد كافي بس المهم انا كنت عايز اعرف انت قريت ايه وايه الأسفار اللي سمعت عنها من قراءتك أنها كانت محل نزاع، كنت عايزك تكتب قبل ما حد يرد علشان نعرف ايه اللي قريته الأول.. والا اللي قرأته أو سمعته قال الكلام ولم يذكر أسماء الأسفار... ويا ريت لما تقرأ شيء أو تسمعه انقله بكل تدقيق أو لما تسمع أو تقرأ من أحد أو من كتاب تسأل وتشوف ايه محل الاختلاف أو المشكلة على وجه التحديد فين علشان تكون الإجابة مركزة ودقيقة... لأن ممكن يكون هو بيتكلم عن اسفار معينه غير اللي احنا نقصدها فلازم نفهم قصد الكاتب أو المتكلم كويس جداً علشان نقدر نوصل له الحقيقة بكل أمانة...​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *ملحوظة ثانية معلش : فى فرق بين الاسفار المُتنازع عليهاا و بين الاسفار المرفوضة و هو دة اللي وضحة كمان يوسابيوس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أول شيء ياريت توضحلي ما معنى انهم تلقوها تلقائياً من الرسل "واريد المصدر لو سمحت"
ولو تلقوها تلقائياً جميعها لماذا هناك 7 اسفار متنازع عليها ؟
انت تقول سببها انها قصيرة وشخصنياتها ؟ طيب ازاي كدا وهي استلموها من الرسل !! لماذا يشكوا فيها حتى لو فيها كلمة واحدة بما انها من الرسل

انا بجد مش فاهم
ياريت كل معلومة تحكيها تجيب المصدر المؤكد عليها
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## e-Sword (5 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			أول شيء ياريت توضحلي ما معنى انهم تلقوها تلقائياً من الرسل "واريد المصدر لو سمحت"
ولو تلقوها تلقائياً جميعها لماذا هناك 7 اسفار متنازع عليها ؟
انت تقول سببها انها قصيرة وشخصنياتها ؟ طيب ازاي كدا وهي استلموها من الرسل !! لماذا يشكوا فيها حتى لو فيها كلمة واحدة بما انها من الرسل

انا بجد مش فاهم
ياريت كل معلومة تحكيها تجيب المصدر المؤكد عليها
وشكرا جزيلا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك عزيزي 
اولا : معني ان المسيحيين "  استلموا الكتب الرسولية بشكل تلقائي " يعني مثلا القديس بولس الرسول ارسل رسالة الى العبراننين فعارفين انة هو اللى ارسل الرسالة بالرغم منة انة لم يكتب اسمة و كانت الرسائل عموماً تقرأ فى الكنائس 

[Col.4.16][ومتى قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرأ ايضا في كنيسة اللاودكيين والتي من لاودكية تقرأونها انتم ايضا.]

وبعدين العلامة بنتينوس مدير مدرسة الاسكندرية صرح بقانونتيها تنيح سنة 196م  و العلامة كلمندس الاسكندري و البابا ديونيسوس الاسكندري تنيح سنة 264 م و العالم اللاهوتي ثيئوجنوستس و ايضا اعترف بها القديس بطرس بابا الاسكندرية اللى قال علية المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصري انة نموذج للاسقف الوفي التقي الحاذق فى دراستة للأسفار المقدسة. و بعدين مجمع أنطاكية و القديس ثاؤفيليس الانطاكي (القرن الثاني) .....و غيرهم الكثير من كبار المدافعين عن الايمان القويم .

هذا هو ما اسمة التسليم التلقائي علشان كدة بيكمل شرحة فى كتاب " مدخل الى علم النقد النصي لفادي السكندر"  و بيقول :







دى نقطة ، النقطة الثانية و الاهم و هي التى يقصدها هنا من " بشكل تلقائي " اى ان الاناجيل و الرسائل كانت معروفة للناس كلهااا مثل الاناجيل و رسائل القديس بولس الرسول و معروفة الاناجيل المزيفة ايضا كما قال يوسابيوس [ و تلك الأخري التى و إن كانت متنازع عليها و غير قانونية  الا انها فى نفس الوقت معروفة لدي معظم الكتااب الكنسيين ]  و  ليس شرطاً ان يكون معني " بشكل تلقائي " اذا ان القديس بولس يسلم لهم الرسالة بيدية ! فقد يكون املاها على تلميذ لة و ارسل الرسالة للكنائس او للاشخاص المعينة على يد تلاميذ له مثل 

[فــــانـــدايك][Phlm.1.25][نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع روحكم.آمين.الى فليمون كتبت من رومية على يد انسيمس الخادم] 

و بولس الرسول كان فى السجن فكان لا يقدر ان يخرج لكي يرسل تلك الرسالة و يسلمها بنفسة لذلك ارسلها على يد انسيمس و لكن بولس هو من كتبها املائا على انسيمس 

[فــــانـــدايك][Phlm.1.1][بولس اسير يسوع المسيح وتيموثاوس الاخ الى فليمون المحبوب والعامل معنا]

[فــــانـــدايك][Phlm.1.19][انا بولس كتبت بيدي.انا اوفي.حتى لا اقول لك انك مديون لي بنفسك ايضا.]


فالمسيحيين من الاول معروفة عندهم الاناجيل و الرسائل و لكن هناك بشر يتشككون فى الايمان ! فيحاولوا يشككوا فى قانونية الرسائل و يقولوا اسباب تافهة مثل رسالة يعقوب : تعال نشوف الناس قالت عليها اية و التى أوردها أبونا انطونيوس فكري و الرد عليها  : 

يعترض بعض النقاد الحديثين على أن يعقوب هو كاتب الرسالة بالقول بأن لغة الرسالة اليونانيّة توحي بأن الكاتب لا يمكن أن يكون إنسانًا جليليًا بسيطًا، بسبب غنى اللغة و سموها.يرد على ذلك، أنه بجانب العمل الإلهي "وحي الروح القدس" الذي يتجاهله الدارسون المحدثون، فإنه لا يوجد دليل ينفي أن يعقوب قد تهذب بالثقافة اليونانيّة، خاصة وأن هذه المنطقة كانت مليئة بمدن يونانيّة. وقد عُرف يهود البحر الأبيض المتوسط بتدربهم على الثقافة اليونانيّة (الهيلينيّة) على أعلى مستوى، بدليل قيامهم بالترجمة السبعينيّة للعهد القديم.

**2. الاعتراض الثاني: لو أن الكاتب هو يعقوب، لأشار أنه أخ الرب ليعطي للرسالة أهمية أكثر تقديرًا. يرد على ذلك بأن هذا الاعتراض غير مقبول، أولًا لأن القديس في إدراكه لشخص السيد المسيح حسب نفسه "عبدًا"، "وخادمًا" (1: 1). هذا وأن علاقتنا بالسيد المسيح لا تقوم علي معرفة جسديّة بحتة (2 كو 5: 16) وقرابات دمويّة.

* *3. يتشكك البعض في الكاتب قائلين، بأنه لو كان الكاتب يعقوب أخ الرب لسجل الأحداث الكبرى في حياة السيد المسيح مثل موته وقيامته، خاصة وأنه إذ التقى مع الرسول بولس تحدث في ذلك الأمر. ويرد على ذلك بأن يعقوب نفسه في خطابه الوارد في          الأعمال (ص 15) أيضًا لم يذكر هذه الأمور، أولًا لأنه يقصد هدفًا معينًا بذاته وليس عرضًا لأحداث السيد أو لأفكار لاهوتيَّة، ثانيًا لأن هذه الأحداث كانت معروفة تمامًا في الكنيسة ولم تكن تتطلَّب منه تسجيلها، خاصةً وأنه يكتب لهدف سلوكي (مسيحي) محدد.


* *4. لو أن الكاتب هو القديس يعقوب أخ الرب، لكان قد كتب عن الناموس بطريقة أخرى كما ظن بعض الدارسين، مثل التعرض لمشكلة الختان والطقوس اليهوديّة أكثر من الجانب السلوكي. يرد على ذلك بأن القديس يعقوب كتب الرسالة غالبًا قبل انعقاد مجمع أورشليم المذكور في          الأعمال (ص 15)، وبكونه المسئول عن كنيسة أورشليم التي تمثل الكنيسة التي من أصل يهودي لم يُرِدْ أن يدخل في هذا النزاع. خاصةً ويبدو أنه كان يميل إلى ملاطفة اليهود في البداية لا عن اقتناع بأهمية الختان وغيره، وإنما ليكسبهم ولا يعثر الآلاف منهم. فقد كان له دوره في أن يتطهر بولس ويدخل الهيكل حسب الطقس اليهودي حتى لا يعثرهم (أع 21: 17-26). ونلاحظ ذات الأمر عندما جاء "قوم من يعقوب" إلى القديس بطرس، فأفرز القديس نفسه من الأمم خوفًا من الذين هم من الختان (غل 2: 11-12) الأمر الذي أثار القديس بولس ليقاومه مواجهة.*
*
*
*
*
*ملحوظة : دة مجرد مثال " علشان لا احدا يعترض و يتذاكي بكلمة النقاد الحديثيين " انا بعطي مثال علي انة كان في اعترضات بشرية فقط لذلك تم النزاع . و لكنها كانت مقبولة من الكثيرين و متأكدين من قانونتيهااا و دافع عنها عظماء و ليس سطحيين 
*
*
و الاسفار السبعة و الاسباب هي دي :






المرجع : قانونية العهد الجديد المقالة الثالثة
**
ملحوظة هامة : ليس معني العنوان : تأخير الكنيسة فى قبول تلك الرسائل اذا الكنيسة لم تعترف بهم سابقا ، فزي ما انا قولت لحضرتك كثير من الاباء دافعوا عن رسالة العبرانين و اعترفوا بها و اقتبسوا منها بكثرة و لكن الصيغة النهاااائية اى " الامر الصارم " لانهاء اى مشاكل او تردد حدث بعدين.** 

*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 أغسطس 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *
> 
> اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك عزيزي
> اولا : معني ان المسيحيين "  استلموا الكتب الرسولية بشكل تلقائي " يعني مثلا القديس بولس الرسول ارسل رسالة الى العبراننين فعارفين انة هو اللى ارسل الرسالة بالرغم منة انة لم يكتب اسمة و كانت الرسائل عموماً تقرأ فى الكنائس
> ...



شكرا على ذوقك وبتمنى تضلك تجاوب على اسئلتي لانه لحد الان اكثر شخص فاهم اهدافي وما الذي اريده..

طيب فهمت ما معنى تلقائياً لكن اريد دليل لو سمحت على ان المسيحيين الاوائل كانت معروفة لديهم هذه الاناجيل انها قانونية وانهم استلموها من الرسل.

وبما ان مثلا رسالة يعقوب ويوحنا والعبرانيين استلموها من الرسل يعني الكنيسة الاولى المفروض ما كان في نزاع عليهم لانهم استلموها من الرسل
لكن هل تقصد ان بعد سنوات ظهر ناس اصبحوا ينتقدوا هذه الرسائل ويشككوا فيها؟
طيب مش المفروض اللي قبلهم يفهموهم انه الرسائل هذه استلموها من الرسل وموثوق فيها ؟
لماذا بقيوا حتى القرن الرابع في محل نزاع ؟!


----------



## e-Sword (5 أغسطس 2014)

*



			طيب فهمت ما معنى تلقائياً لكن اريد دليل لو سمحت على ان المسيحيين الاوائل  كانت معروفة لديهم هذه الاناجيل انها قانونية وانهم استلموها من الرسل.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حلو قووي الادلة كثيرة جدااا منها على الاقل الدياسترون لتتيان 170 ميلادية الذي فيه جمع للأناجيل الاربعة






المرجع : دياتسرون تاتيان فادي الكسندر 

و ممكن تقرأ الكلام دة 

 قانونية العهد الجديد :الاناجيل الاربعة كانت ثابتة ومستقره في نهاية القرن الثاني .
*
*“ليس من الممكن ان الاناجيل يمكن ان تكون اكثر او اقل من العدد الذي هم عليه,لان هناك اربع اقسام من العالم الذي نحن نعيش فية .واربع رياح رئيسية والشاروبيم ايضاً كانت لها اربع اوجهة “** Haer. 3.11.8.*



*يؤكد هنا ايريناؤس ليس فقط علي قانونية الاربع اناجيل,لكن هو حريص انو يشير الي ان هناك اربع اناجيل فقط تم ادراجهم بواسطة الكنيسة,في الواقع ايريناؤس متاكد ان قانونية الاناجيل انتهت.انه يستطيع القول بأنها راسخة منذ انشاء الخليقة تماما. اربع اقسام من العالم اربع رياح رئيسية.,الخ…..*


*و دة كتاب لهولي بايبل فية القانونية لكل العهد الجديد و الادلة على كل سفر**قانونية العهد الجديد** 





http://www.mediafire.com/download/w9...9%8A%D8%AF.pdf


*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

170 ميلادية يعني بعد كتابة انجيل يوحنا ب 70 سنة !
خلال ال 70 سنة ماذا حدث كيف يمكن التأكد من ان الاناجيل كانت كما هي الان


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> 170 ميلادية يعني بعد كتابة انجيل يوحنا ب 70 سنة !
> خلال ال 70 سنة ماذا حدث كيف يمكن التأكد من ان الاناجيل كانت كما هي الان


*اخى العزيز يبدو انك لا تقراء ما يضعه الاخوة لك هنا فانا ارى انك تسال ولا تعطى نفسك فرصه للقراءة فلو قرات ما كنت اظن انك تسال هذا السؤال.
وساضع لك موضوع اقراه ده طبعا لو اصلا هتدخله يمكن ان تعطيك جواب لسؤالك 
سلامة الانجيل من التحريف
ملحوظة بسيطة انا راجعت اغلب مواضيعك ارى فيها انك تسال ولا تقراء الاجوبة بل تعطى سؤال جديد ويكون نفس سؤالك لكن بصيغى اخرى 
وقلت لك سابقا اثبت انت عكس المكتوب ها هو المكتوب امامك ببرهين اثبت العكس
*​


----------



## peace_86 (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> 170 ميلادية يعني بعد كتابة انجيل يوحنا ب 70 سنة !
> خلال ال 70 سنة ماذا حدث كيف يمكن التأكد من ان الاناجيل كانت كما هي الان



*ياصديقي العزيز ماهذا اللي تفعله ..
الاخ سورد يحاول جاهداً أن يجيبك من صميم قلبه..
أثبت له إنك تقدر محاولاته وإجاباته الكثيرة من حيث أنه بينسخ ويدور ويبحث من أجلك أنت شخصياً على الإجابة الكافية والوافية ..

لا ترهق إي سورد أكثر من ذلك :flowers:
أنا متأكد أنه مستعد أن يجيبك ويعطيك كل ماتريد.. لكن أنا لا أرى أنك تريد أن تتوصل إلى اقتناع.
دائماً أجد في كلامك الشك وعدم اليقين.. 

الرب يباركك عزيزي ويطمئن قلبك :new5:
ويبارك الأخ إي سورد على أجوبته الجميلة .*


----------



## e-Sword (6 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			170 ميلادية يعني بعد كتابة انجيل يوحنا ب 70 سنة !
خلال ال 70 سنة ماذا حدث كيف يمكن التأكد من ان الاناجيل كانت كما هي الان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك عزيزي 

سؤال جميل جداا أولاً شهادة ايريناؤس مهمة جدا لانة يتكلم عن وااقع فهو هنا ليس يدافع او يُبدي قولاً بل يقول واقع ، و هذا الواقع معروف لدي الاخرين .
و يمكنك ان تقرأ هذا فى اللينك اللى وضعتة لك سابقاً و هاهو مرة آخري 

 قانونية العهد الجديد :الاناجيل الاربعة كانت ثابتة ومستقره في نهاية القرن الثاني .


النقطة الثانية و هي الهامة ان الكنائس كانت فى ازياااد و الشعب كان يقبل الايمان المسيحي بقوة و بكثرة 
[فــــانـــدايك][Acts.16.5][فكانت الكنائس تتشدد في الايمان وتزداد في العدد كل يوم.]

اذا كان يجب ان تزداد عدد الرسائل المنسوخة و نسخ الانجيل ايضا ، علشان كدة لو هترجع لقائمة موراتري سنة 170 هتلاقها ذكرت الاناجيل و الرسائل و لكن هناك جزء متآكل منهااا ، دة حتي الكتب الابوكريفية أخذت من الاناجيل و الرسائل و ايضا رسالة الراعي لهرماس سنة 145 م اقتبست كثيررراااا جدا من الاناجيل و من الرسائل " من الانجيل كلة "  و دة مجمل اقتباساتها 
**مت 5: 28  و 12: 31  و 10: 39  و 10: 33 و 13: 21 و 23: 6 و 17: 17 و 26: 24 و 25: 15   

 مر 12: 39 و 13: 36 و 10: 23  

 لو 16: 22 و 14: 26 و 11: 41 و 11: 43 و 24: 25 و 12: 5  و 19: 15 و 12: 33  

 يو 1: 1 16: 33 و 12: 40  

 اع  12: 13 و 3: 1 و 4: 12 و 17: 30 و 6: 1 و 14: 12 

 رو 11: 21 و 12: 8 و 7: 3 و 12: 8 و 8: 22-24 و 12: 11 و 11: 16  

 1كو 16: 13 و 15: 6 و 15: 18 و 3: 9-15 و 7: 39 و 7: 35 و 2: 11-12 و 14: 32-37  

 2كو 12: 1-11 و 7: 10 و 6: 10 و 3: 14  

 غل 2: 17 و 5: 10 و 5: 21  

 اف 2: 12 و 5: 26 و 4: 25-29 و 4: 30 و 4: 26-27 و 4: 27 و 5: 27  

 في 3: 1-10 و 2: 2 و 3: 20 و 2: 7  

 كو 3: 2 و 1: 15-16  

 1تس 5: 13  و 5: 20   

 2تس 2: 3 و 3: 14  

 1تي 5: 13  و 1: 20 و 5: 6  

 2تي 1: 13-14 

 تي 1: 6 

 فل 1: 9 

 عب 6: 6-8 و 10: 25 و 3: 12 و 11: 3 و 13: 17  و 10: 26-27 و 9: 24 و 13: 14  

 يع 1: 5 و  5: 1-4 و 4: 11 و 3: 11 و 4: 7 و 1: 6-8 و 2: 19 و 1: 27 و 1: 9-11  

 1بط 2: 4-8 و 3: 20 و 5: 7 و 4: 3 و 4: 9  و 1: 10-12 و 1: 22  

 2بط 3: 10

1يو 2: 20-27 و 3: 19-21  و 3: 9 و 4: 18 و 3: 14-15 و 5: 11-12  

 2يو 1: 1 

 يه 1: 6-8  

 رؤيا 17: 3  و 20: 15  10: 4 و رؤ 11: 1 و 21: 16 و 9: 3 و 11: 7 و 3: 1-5  و 12: 7  

 هذا بالاضافه الي اسفار العهد القديم   

 اذا رسالة الراعي لهرماس قدمت قائمه لاسفار الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد كامله وقويه من منتصف القرن الثاني اي بعد اكتمال اسفار العهد الجديد بخمسين سنه 

* *و راجع شرح دكتور هولي بايبل فى هذا اللينك هل الاستشهاد علي قانونية الكتاب من رسالة الراعي لهرماس خطأ ؟

و نقطة فى غاية الاهمية : انتشار المخطوطات من مكان لأخر يعني فى اورشليم و فى مصر و البلاد الآخري






راجع كتاب التحريف و العصمة فى ضوء النقد النصي الجزء الثاني لفادي الكسندر ( و اتمني ان تقرأ هذا الكتاب الرائع )

و الادلة كثيرة آآستمر ام هذا كافي؟!





 انت تقول سببها انها قصيرة وشخصنياتها ؟ طيب ازاي كدا وهي استلموها من  الرسل !! لماذا يشكوا فيها حتى لو فيها كلمة واحدة بما انها من الرسل

أنقر للتوسيع...



زي ما قلت لك السطحيين هم من شككوا فيها و بسبب الاسباب التى ذكرت فوق فى الصورة " راجعها "  و لكن الاباء العظماء دافعوا عنهااااا و اثبتوا انها قانونية و انتهي الامر فالعبرة ليست بالبداية بل بالنهاية .

نقطة مهمة عايزة اقولها ليك بلاش تلف فى دائرة بلا نهاية 
اقرأ الكلام دة اللى قالة الراهب سارافيم البرموسي فى كتابة مدخل الى فهم كلمة الله 






و اعرف دي كويس جدا إن الكتاب المقدس ثابت ، يحطم كل الشبهات و كل الشكوك**.

*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

*يا جماعة انا فعلا عندي مرض الشك وعارف انه كثير بتشكك بكل شيء لكن فعلا كل هذه معلومات جديدة لدي فما المانع ان ابقى اسأل كل ما يخطر ببالي؟؟

اريد ان اصل الى قناعة تامة بالدين المسيحي واتأكد من ان الانجيل صحيح
والا ما الذي يستطيع ان يجعلنا مثقين تماماً عندما يأتي دين اخر ويصبح له اتباع ويقولوا لك ان الانجيل هو فعلا كلام الله لكنه حرّف .. ويبدأ باعطائي كتب وروابط ومعلومات لعلماء ملحدين ومسلمين ومسيحيين سابقين عن تحريف الانجيل

كيف يمكنني ان اقول " لا هناك دلائل قوية من القرن الاول ومؤكدة 100% ان الانجيل غير محرف "

ربما ستقولوا لي يجب ان يكون لديك ايمان قوي، لكن هذا لا ينفع معي للاسف ربما انتم مؤمنين ولا تحتاجوا لتعرفوا اي شيء عن المخطوطات والدلائل لكن مجرد تفكير بسيط ستستنتج ان هناك ايضاً ناس مؤمنين جداً بدينهم "الغير مسيحي" ما الذي سيميزني عنهم ؟

بالطبع الذي سيميزني ان يكون لدي دلائل قوية ان الانجيل لم يحرف ابداً ولم يتغير وجميع الاسفار القانونية هي فعلا قانونية ومن كتابة التلاميذ والرسل

انا قرأت كثير من مواضيع عن استحالة تحريف الانجيل وكثير .. لكن هناك نقطة في معظم المواضيع تقول بأن اقدم المخطوطات تعود لزمن قريب من الكتابات الاصلية "70 - 100 سنة" 

طيب خلال هذه السنين كيف لي ان اضمن انه لم يحدث تحريف وهناك كثير من الناس يدعون ذلك ؟
يعني لو ما حد ادعى ذلك ممكن اقول ليس هناك دليل على التحريف اذن لماذا اشك
لكن لما يكون هناك مليارات من الناس يدعون ذلك ليلا نهاراً هل عليّ ان ابقى صامت بالطبع سأشك

فبتمنى منكم تستحملوني وتتابعوا كل اسئلتي وبتمنى من الادارة تسمحلي واكثر الناس معرفة بهذه الامور اتمنى ان يجيبوا علي ايضاً وارى تفاعل اكثر

انتم ممكن تعيدوني لايماني الذي فقدته مع الاسف 
فياريت تساعدوني وما تلوموني على اسئلتي
شكراً لكم

*


----------



## e-Sword (6 أغسطس 2014)

*عزيزي الرب نوري نعمة المسيح تملئ قلبك
 ليس الشك مرض ، و انا ايضا لدي اسئلة كثيرة جداا و لكني متيقن بان لكل سؤال لة جوابة المقنع فى جملة قالها شخص لي و هي " قد تنزف دم من اجل معلومة واحدة و قد تمكث سنين من أجل معلومة واحدة " 
لا تقول انك فاقد للايمان ، و لكن قل انا انسان عقلاني مثل توماا 




			انا قرأت كثير من مواضيع عن استحالة تحريف الانجيل وكثير .. لكن هناك نقطة  في معظم المواضيع تقول بأن اقدم المخطوطات تعود لزمن قريب من الكتابات  الاصلية "70 - 100 سنة"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل قرات مواضيع النقد النصي لدكتور هولي بايبل او اى موضوع للاستاذ فادي الكسندر ؟! ماذا قرأت من مواضيع القانونية ؟! .




			انتم ممكن تعيدوني لايماني الذي فقدته مع الاسف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت وحدك من تستطيع ان تعيد ايمانك بنفسك و احنا هنا تحت امرك و انا معاك فى اى سؤال حتي ما تستعيد ايمانك ، بس بردة لازم تتعب فى قراءة الكتب النافعة فى تلك المواضيع و لا تعتمد على الاخرين . 


*


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *يا جماعة انا فعلا عندي مرض الشك وعارف انه كثير بتشكك بكل شيء لكن فعلا كل هذه معلومات جديدة لدي فما المانع ان ابقى اسأل كل ما يخطر ببالي؟؟
> 
> اريد ان اصل الى قناعة تامة بالدين المسيحي واتأكد من ان الانجيل صحيح
> والا ما الذي يستطيع ان يجعلنا مثقين تماماً عندما يأتي دين اخر ويصبح له اتباع ويقولوا لك ان الانجيل هو فعلا كلام الله لكنه حرّف .. ويبدأ باعطائي كتب وروابط ومعلومات لعلماء ملحدين ومسلمين ومسيحيين سابقين عن تحريف الانجيل
> ...



*اعتذر منك اخى على الكلمات التى سوف اكتبها لحضرتك.
اولا حضرتك كلامك غير منطقى بالمرة للاسباب الاتيه-
اولا اظن ان حضرتك بتقول ان عندك مرض الشك والاخوة وخصوصا استاذى e-Sword وضع لحضرتك كتبات كتير وحط كمان لحضرتك راوابط تثبت ان الانجيل يستحيل تحريفه.
ثانيا طلبت من حضرتك ان تثبت انه محرف حتى يرتاح قلبك فاثبت انه محرف فان لم تستطيع فادعوك ان تتوجه الى الله يرفع عنك مرض الشك.
ثالثا الموضوع عندك اسئلة بمجرد الاسئلة فقط عارف ليه لانك لم ترد على اى نقاط بالموضوع بتدور وتلف فى محور واحد.
رابعا اما حكاية روابط دى بتاع ملحدين ومسلمين ومسيحيين سابقين دى بس للتحميس ههههه هاعديها عشان منتكلمش فيها ونغير المسار.
خامسا ادعوك با تقراء وتبحث فى الكتب واهم شىء ان الموضوع يخصك انت من السهل وضع روابط وكتب وكتابات لكن المهم انت فين من ده كله تبحث فقط عن طرح اسئلة وتعود وتسال نفس السؤال.
سادسا احيى فيك اصرارك وهدوئك ولكن هذا الهدوء والاصرار ارجوا ان توظفه فى كل المجالات لا فى اسئلة متكررة
سابعا انا وضعت الكتاب المقدس ووضعت امامه الاف الكتب ولكن الكتاب المقدس انتصر على كل هذه الكتب. اما عن شكوكك وايمانك الى فقدته فاريد ان تشرح لنا ما هى الامور التى جعلتك تترك هذا الايمان.
واما سؤال عن التحريف فى العصر الاول فيظهر ان حضرتك فاهم غلط كبير وموضوع التحريف الذى تكلم عنه لم يكن له وجود فى العصور الاولى ولا بعدها وحتى الان.
وارجوا منك ان تعطينا امثله عن التحريف وما هى الاشياء التى ممكن ان تكون قد حرفت.
ومن حرفها. هل بولس الذى تكلم عنه القران واشاد بع وثنى عليه هو والتلاميذ. ام هناك من حرف اقوال بولس الذى وصلت رحلاته الى انحاء كبيرة من العالم لينشر رسالة الانجيل فهل تم التحريف فى كل العالم، وكل الرسل والتلاميذ وحتى اباء الكنيسة هؤلاء بكل هذه الاعداد اتفقوا ان يحرفوا الانجيل؟؟
انا موضوع مليارت الناس دى بصراحة مش عجبانى لاسباب كثيرة لانى اريد منك اجابة ما هو معنى التحريف لفظيا ولغويا، من حرف، متى حرف، وهل التحريف فى امور معينه ؟ ما هى؟ واين الحقيقى هل تم حرقه!!؟ خلى بالك من تم حرقه دى اكيد هتفكرك بحاجة:shutup22:

اخى الفاضل ارى انك لا تريد ادله ولا تريد اجوبه ولكن ارى انك محتاج الى حوار راقى يكون فيه رد وجواب على اسئلتى كمان يرد عليك الاخوة
سانتظر ردودك اخى وبعدها يمكننا الحديث 
أَمَّا الآنَ  							فَيَثْبُتُ: الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ،  							هذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ  							الْمَحَبَّةُ" (رسالة  							بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 13: 13) تاكد ان الكل يتعمل معك بكل محبه 
سلام الرب معك 
*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

> اعتذر منك اخى على الكلمات التى سوف اكتبها لحضرتك.
> اولا حضرتك كلامك غير منطقى بالمرة للاسباب الاتيه-
> اولا اظن ان حضرتك بتقول ان عندك مرض الشك والاخوة وخصوصا استاذى e-Sword وضع لحضرتك كتبات كتير وحط كمان لحضرتك راوابط تثبت ان الانجيل يستحيل تحريفه.
> ثانيا طلبت من حضرتك ان تثبت انه محرف حتى يرتاح قلبك فاثبت انه محرف فان لم تستطيع فادعوك ان تتوجه الى الله يرفع عنك مرض الشك.



*انا فعلا بقرأ كل شيء ، بس مش قادر اوصل للاجابة اللي انا مستنيها او اللي ممكن تقنعني، الاجوبة بالنسبة لي ممكن تخفف من الشك لكن لا تزيله سأناقشك فيها الان
*



> ثالثا الموضوع عندك اسئلة بمجرد الاسئلة فقط عارف ليه لانك لم ترد على اى نقاط بالموضوع بتدور وتلف فى محور واحد.
> رابعا اما حكاية روابط دى بتاع ملحدين ومسلمين ومسيحيين سابقين دى بس للتحميس ههههه هاعديها عشان منتكلمش فيها ونغير المسار.



*بالعكس انا برد، مثلا لما جابلي انه الانجيل لم يحرف لان هناك استشهاد له بسنة 170 مثلا قلت له ما الضمان ان خلال ال70 سنة "بينه وبين الانجيل يوحنا" لم يحدث تحريف لكن لم يجيب علي بجواب واضح فعلى ماذا ارد ؟
*



> رابعا اما حكاية روابط دى بتاع ملحدين ومسلمين ومسيحيين سابقين دى بس للتحميس ههههه هاعديها عشان منتكلمش فيها ونغير المسار.



*اوك لكن هي فعلا مشككة ! لكن ربما هناك رد عليهم
*



> خامسا ادعوك با تقراء وتبحث فى الكتب واهم شىء ان الموضوع يخصك انت من السهل وضع روابط وكتب وكتابات لكن المهم انت فين من ده كله تبحث فقط عن طرح اسئلة وتعود وتسال نفس السؤال.



*هذا ما اقوم به لكن لحد الان لم اصل الى الشيء الذي انتظره الذي يمكن ان يؤكد صحة ايماني
*



> سادسا احيى فيك اصرارك وهدوئك ولكن هذا الهدوء والاصرار ارجوا ان توظفه فى كل المجالات لا فى اسئلة متكررة
> سابعا انا وضعت الكتاب المقدس ووضعت امامه الاف الكتب ولكن الكتاب المقدس انتصر على كل هذه الكتب. اما عن شكوكك وايمانك الى فقدته فاريد ان تشرح لنا ما هى الامور التى جعلتك تترك هذا الايمان.
> واما سؤال عن التحريف فى العصر الاول فيظهر ان حضرتك فاهم غلط كبير وموضوع التحريف الذى تكلم عنه لم يكن له وجود فى العصور الاولى ولا بعدها وحتى الان.
> وارجوا منك ان تعطينا امثله عن التحريف وما هى الاشياء التى ممكن ان تكون قد حرفت.
> ومن حرفها. هل بولس الذى تكلم عنه القران واشاد بع وثنى عليه هو والتلاميذ. ام هناك من حرف اقوال بولس الذى وصلت رحلاته الى انحاء كبيرة من العالم لينشر رسالة الانجيل فهل تم التحريف فى كل العالم، وكل الرسل والتلاميذ وحتى اباء الكنيسة هؤلاء بكل هذه الاعداد اتفقوا ان يحرفوا الانجيل؟؟


*
على فرض ان الاناجيل كتبت بالقرن الاول بواسطة الرسل والتلاميذ، كيف يمكن ان تؤكد ان بعد موتهم لم تعبث الناس بتحريفها "عندما كانوا النسخ التي نسخت عن النسخ الاصلية قليلة جداً" فكان من الممكن اخفائها والبدء بنشر النسخ المحرفة بين الناس فالمسيحية بالقرون الاولى كانت مضطهدة من قبل الرومان وكانوا ناس ضعيفين لا يستطيعون ان يحموا نفسهم ومقدساتهم
بالتالي وجود مخطوطة بينها وبين النص الاصلي 100 سنة مثلا يزيد فيي الشك انه من الممكن ان الذي ذكرته قد حدث فعلاً وفي نفس الوقت لا يؤكده،، لكن لما تظهر ديانة وناس كثيرة تتبع هذه الديانة وتشير ان الانجيل محرف ربما سيزيد الشك اكثر واكثر ،، كيف يمكنني ان انفي ذلك ؟!
اقوال الاباء مخطوطاتها ايضاً بينها وبين موت الاباء مئات السنين فهي لا تستطيع ان تثبت شيء مؤكد !
وانت تقول لي انتشر الانجيل بالعالم كله لكن هذه المعلومة انت تستمدها من نفس الانجيل ومن اعمال الرسل الذي نحن نناقش موضوعه فكيف تثبت عدم التحريف كتاب من الكتاب نفسه ؟

وايضاً من الممكن بعد ما انتشر بالعالم ضاعت النسخ الاخرى"للانجيل الذي يفترض انه غير محرف" كما ضاعت النسخ الاصلية التي كتبت بواسطة التلاميذ واصبحت النسخ الحالية هي المنتشرة

كيف يمكن ان ان انسف كل هذه الشكوك ؟ لحد الان لا يوجد احد اعطاني اجابة مقنعة للاسف 

*



> انا موضوع مليارت الناس دى بصراحة مش عجبانى لاسباب كثيرة لانى اريد منك اجابة ما هو معنى التحريف لفظيا ولغويا، من حرف، متى حرف، وهل التحريف فى امور معينه ؟ ما هى؟ واين الحقيقى هل تم حرقه!!؟ خلى بالك من تم حرقه دى اكيد هتفكرك بحاجة
> 
> اخى الفاضل ارى انك لا تريد ادله ولا تريد اجوبه ولكن ارى انك محتاج الى حوار راقى يكون فيه رد وجواب على اسئلتى كمان يرد عليك الاخوة



*نعم فعلا اريد حوار، هل تسمح لي الادارة بحوار ثنائي بالقسم الرد على الشبهات ام نكمل هنا ؟
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *ا**
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*اهلا اخى الحبيب
*
*وهل انت على مستوى حوار ثنائى؟؟ اعتذر لا اقلل من شانك اخى الحبيب لكنه مجرد سؤال منتظر ردك؟؟
*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (6 أغسطس 2014)

لا،، سيكون عبارة عن سؤال وجواب
خلص خلينا نكمل هنا

ياريت تجاوب على اخر رد لي


----------



## e-Sword (6 أغسطس 2014)

*




على فرض ان الاناجيل كتبت بالقرن الاول بواسطة الرسل والتلاميذ، كيف يمكن  ان تؤكد ان بعد موتهم لم تعبث الناس بتحريفها "عندما كانوا النسخ التي نسخت  عن النسخ الاصلية قليلة جداً" فكان من الممكن اخفائها والبدء بنشر النسخ  المحرفة بين الناس فالمسيحية بالقرون الاولى كانت مضطهدة من قبل الرومان  وكانوا ناس ضعيفين لا يستطيعون ان يحموا نفسهم ومقدساتهم
بالتالي وجود مخطوطة بينها وبين النص الاصلي 100 سنة مثلا يزيد فيي الشك  انه من الممكن ان الذي ذكرته قد حدث فعلاً وفي نفس الوقت لا يؤكده،، لكن  لما تظهر ديانة وناس كثيرة تتبع هذه الديانة وتشير ان الانجيل محرف ربما  سيزيد الشك اكثر واكثر ،، كيف يمكنني ان انفي ذلك ؟!
اقوال الاباء مخطوطاتها ايضاً بينها وبين موت الاباء مئات السنين فهي لا تستطيع ان تثبت شيء مؤكد !
وانت تقول لي انتشر الانجيل بالعالم كله لكن هذه المعلومة انت تستمدها من  نفس الانجيل ومن اعمال الرسل الذي نحن نناقش موضوعه فكيف تثبت عدم التحريف  كتاب من الكتاب نفسه ؟

وايضاً من الممكن بعد ما انتشر بالعالم ضاعت النسخ الاخرى"للانجيل الذي  يفترض انه غير محرف" كما ضاعت النسخ الاصلية التي كتبت بواسطة التلاميذ  واصبحت النسخ الحالية هي المنتشرة

كيف يمكن ان ان انسف كل هذه الشكوك ؟ لحد الان لا يوجد احد اعطاني اجابة مقنعة للاسف 


أنقر للتوسيع...

اولا لما حضرتك تقول 



فالمسيحية بالقرون الاولى كانت مضطهدة من قبل الرومان  وكانوا ناس ضعيفين لا يستطيعون ان يحموا نفسهم ومقدساتهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

كيف تقول انهم كانوا ضعفاء و نعمة المسيح كانت معهم ؟! بل و اعطاهم الله القدرة على اتيان المعجزات ؟ الذى يقول عنهم الكتاب المقدس : 

[فــــانـــدايك][Acts.17.6][ولما لم يجدوهما جرّوا ياسون واناسا من الاخوة الى حكام المدينة صارخين ان هؤلاء الذين فتنوا المسكونة حضروا الى ههنا ايضا.]

الذى جعل الملك اغريباس يقول لبولس : 

[فــــانـــدايك][Acts.26.28][فقال اغريباس لبولس بقليل تقنعني ان اصير مسيحيا.] 

بقليلللللللللللللل ؟ فما بالك اذا بالمعجزات ! و القوات ؟! 

المسحيين زي ما قولت لك سابقا لو حضرتك تتذكر كانوا يعرفون جيدااااااااا الكتب المقدسة و القانونية التى كتبها الرسل الاطهار من الكتب الاخري و هذا واضح جدا من الكتاب المقدس : 

[فــــانـــدايك][Pt2.3.16][كما في الرسائل كلها ايضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الامور.التي فيها اشياء عسرة الفهم يحرّفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب ايضا لهلاك انفسهم]

فهذة نقطة مهمة جداا لانها تدل على معرفة المسحيين بشدة للكتب القانونية " التلقائية " من الكتب المزيفة .

النقطة الثانية لما حضرتك قولت 



فالمسيحية بالقرون الاولى كانت مضطهدة من قبل الرومان وكانوا ناس ضعيفين لا يستطيعون ان يحموا نفسهم ومقدساتهم بالتالي وجود مخطوطة بينها وبين النص الاصلي 100 سنة مثلا يزيد فيي الشك  انه من الممكن ان الذي ذكرته قد حدث فعلاً وفي نفس الوقت لا يؤكده

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمة لا يؤكدة هي المفصل هنا ، فهل عندك دليل ؟!! لا يوجد عندك دليل اذا يبقي مجرد احتمال لا دليل علية اطلاقااااا ، و لكن النصوص التى بين ايدينا هي الادلة و هي الانتقال الصحيح و شبهتك دي تم الرد على مثلها بالظبط باكثر من سبع استدالات فى كتاب " التحريف و العصمة فى ضوء النقد النصي لفادي الكسندر " ارجو ان ترجع الى ردة لانة طويل و لكنة مقنع جداا .

و لكن دعني اساءلك تلك الاسئلة المبدئية : 

1- لماذا الكنيسة المطالب منها ان تحمي الكتاب المقدس الذى هو كلمة الله الفعالة ، تحرق مخطوطات الرسل من آجل مخطوطات تزيد سخط السلطة الرومانية و الوثنين و اليهود عليهم ؟! هل هذا منطق ؟! 

2- هل يوجد اى دليل من القرن الثاني حتي الوقت الحالي من آقوال الاباء او حتي الوثنين او اليهود  يقول بان الكنيسة احرقت النسخ الاصلية و ابدعت نسخ جديدة ؟

3- هل من المعقول فى اقل من 50 سنة الكنيسة تحقق تغير جذري فى نص العهد الجديد كلة ، بالرغم من الاضطهادات التى عليها ؟ و لماذا من اساسة تغيرهااااااا من آجل اية ؟

4- ما ردك على استشهادات الكتب الابوكريقة بنص العهد الجديد الحالي ؟ و ايضا رسالة الراعي لهرامس ؟! 


5-هل تعرف مدرسة الاسكندرية و مدي دقتها فى النسخ ؟! أقرا معي 







6- لما كان المهرطقين ينهزموا من قوة الكتاب المقدس فلماذا لم يستشهد المهرطقين بالمخطوطات السلمية او حتي من اقوال ضمنية منهااااا او حتي الاشاررررررة اليها ؟! 


و مزيد من الاسئلة  لكن لما تجاوب على دول . 


لما حضرتك تقول 




 اقوال الاباء مخطوطاتها ايضاً بينها وبين موت الاباء مئات السنين فهي لا تستطيع ان تثبت شيء مؤكد ! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اعتقد اني جاوبت حضرتك فى هذا الينك  اقوال الاباء والمؤرخين ؟ و منتظر ردك على مدااخلاتي التي لم تعلق عليها حتي الان ! 




 وانت تقول لي انتشر الانجيل بالعالم كله لكن هذه المعلومة انت تستمدها من   نفس الانجيل ومن اعمال الرسل الذي نحن نناقش موضوعه فكيف تثبت عدم التحريف   كتاب من الكتاب نفسه ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دة اذا كان من اساسة فى برديات تعود الى القرن الثالث و الثاني الميلادي للعهد الجديد فى مصر ! و تقول لي لم تنتشر المسيحية  ؟! 

اقرأ طيب الادلة دي

 جاء فى صحيفة " الأهرام"  القومية المصرية بتاريخ 24 / 3 1996 الخبر التالى : **" اكتشف مؤرِّخ ألماني متخصِّص في البرديات المصرية بجامعة أكسفورد البريطانية ورقة بردي مصرية تعود إلى القرن الأول للميلاد، وتعتبر أقدم وثيقة مسيحية في العالم. وأوضح المؤرِّخ كارستن بيتر تييد أن البردية جرى العثور عليها عام 1901 في إحدى كنائس الأقصر، لكنها لم تحظَ بالانتباه إلى أهميتها، وظلَّت في الكلية المجدلية بأكسفورد إلى أن بدأ العالِم الألماني قبل عامين التعرف عليها ودراستها. واكتشف تييد أن البردية تعود إلى عام 60م مما يجعلها أقدم وثيقة مسيحية يتم اكتشافها حتى الآن، وتضم بعض أجزاء آيات من إنجيل ق. متى



 بردية رقم 46   
P46




( صورة اول صفحه للعبرانيين )
هذه البرديه اكتشفت علي مراحل في مصر في الثلاثينيات ويوجد قسم منها في شيستر بيتي بدبلن ايرلندا تحت رقم 2 والاخر في جامعة ميسشجان تحت رقم 222 وهي غير كامله ولكن بقاياها يؤكد انها كانت 104 مخطوطة   
حجمها 28 * 16 سم وهي عمود واحد للكتابة وكل صفحه بها من 26 الي 32 سطر  
وكانت قديما يعتبروها تعود بين 175 الي 200 م وبعضهم قال انها تعود الي منتصف القرن الثالث مثل ساندرس قديما ولكن بالدراسات الباليوجرافي الحديثه وجدوا انها تعود الي سنة مابين 80 الي 85 م وهذا الذي قدمه يونج كيو كيم سمة 1988 م  
Young Kyu Kim  
وهو يرجح سنة 80 م  
ونشر بحث باسم  
Palaeographical Dating of p46 to the Later First Century
ومرقمه من اسفل رغم ان الارقام تاكلت ولكن هذا يؤكد انها كانت وحده واحده كجزء رسائل بولس الرسول مما يؤكد ان رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول متفق عليها الاربعة عشر رساله من قبل سنة 85 م   
محتوياتها
هي تحتوي علي اربعة عشر رسالة لبولس الرسول   
                                     1-18
                               Romans             1:1-15:11
                                         19-28
                               Rom             15:11-Hebrews 8:8
                                         29
                               Heb             8:9-9:10
                                         30
                               Heb             9:10-26
                                         31-39
                               Heb             9:26-1 Corinthians 2:3
                                         40
                               1 Cor             2:3-3:5

                                41-69
                               1 Cor             3:6-2 Corinthians 9:7

                                70-85
                               2 Cor             9:7-end, Ephesians, Galatians 1:1-6:10

                                86-94
                               Gal             6:10-end, Philippians, Colossians, 1 Thessalonians 1:1-2:3
                                         95-96
                               1             Thess 2:3-5:5

                                97             (fragment)

                      1             Thess 5:5, 23-28

                                98-104
                               Thought             to be 1 Thess 5:28-2 Thessalonians, 1 Timothy, 2 Timothy, Titus,             Philemon (see below)



والملاحظ ان رسالة العبرانيين تاتي ثاني رسالة بعد رومية  
ويقال ان بعض المخطوطات منقوله منها مثل
P Oxy 8  
التي تعود الي اخر القرن الاول او بداية القرن الثاني  
P Oxy 841  
التي تعود 125 الي 150 م  
P Oxy 1622  
التي تعود الي ما قبل 148 م لان مكتوب عليها انها كتبت في عهد هارديان ( 117 الي 138 م ) ولكن اغلب الاراء تعتبرها منتصف القرن الثاني 



راجع شرح دكتور هولي بايبل : مقدمة في النقد النصي الجزء الرابع البرديات 






			كيف يمكن ان ان انسف كل هذه الشكوك ؟ لحد الان لا يوجد احد اعطاني اجابة مقنعة للاسف 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا مشكلة استمر فى البحث و انا كُلي ثقة انك سوف تقتنع . ​*
 

 
​* 

*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن تزودني بالاستدالات فى كتاب " التحريف و العصمة فى ضوء النقد النصي لفادي الكسندر "


----------



## الرب نوري99 (7 أغسطس 2014)

*وممكن ترد على هذا النص :

"يفتخر النصارى اليوم بوجود الآلاف من المخطوطات للكتاب المقدس تملأ جنبات المكتبات العالمية وتزين خزائنها، وهو أمر صحيح لا مراء فيه ولا ريبة، لكن المفاجأة أن هذه الآلاف من المخطوطات لا يعرف كاتبها، ولا يدرى عن مدى موثوقيته وأمانته وتمكنه من عمله.

ويفجأنا أن نعلم أيضاً أن هذه المخطوطات لا يوجد فيها مخطوطان متطابقان، ونكتفي هنا بنقل شهادات ثلاث: أولها جاء في مقدمة الكتاب المقدس لشهود يهوه، وذلك في قولها: " في أثناء نسخ المخطوطات الأصلية باليد تدخّل عنصر الضعف الإنساني، ولذلك فلا توجد من بين آلاف النسخ الموجودة اليوم باللغة الأصلية نسختان متطابقتان ".

كما ننقل شهادة فريدريك جرانت في كتابه " الأناجيل أصلها، ونموها " حيث يقول: " إن أول نص مطبوع من العهد كان ذلك الذي قام به إرازموس عام 1516م، وقبل هذا التاريخ كان يحفظ النص في مخطوطات نسختها أيدٍ مجهدة لكتبة كثيرين، ويوجد اليوم من هذه المخطوطات 4700 ما بين قصاصات من ورق إلى مخطوطات كاملة على رقائق من الجلد أو القماش. 

إن نصوص جميع هذه المخطوطات تختلف اختلافاً كبيراً، ولا يمكننا الاعتقاد بأن أياً منها نجا من الخطأ ... إن أغلب النسخ الموجودة من جميع الأحجام قد تعرضت لتغييرات أخرى على أيدي المصححين الذين لم يكن عملهم دائماً إعادة القراءة الصحيحة ".(1)

وثالث هذه الشهادات صدرت عن دائرة المعارف الأمريكية، إذ تقول: "لم يصلنا أي نسخة بخط المؤلف الأصلي لكتب العهد القديم، أما النصوص التي بين أيدينا، فقد نقلتها إلينا أجيال عديدة من الكتبة والنساخ، ولدينا شواهد وفيرة تبين أن الكتبة قد غيروا - بقصد أو دون قصد منهم - في الوثائق والأسفار، التي كان عملهم الرئيسي هو كتابتها ونقلها. 

وقد حدث التغيير دون قصد حين أخطؤوا في قراءة بعض الكلمات... كذلك حين كانوا ينسخون الكلمة أو السطر مرتين، وأحياناً ينسون كتابة كلمات بل فقرات بأكملها.

وأما تغييرهم في النص الأصلي عن قصد فقد مارسوه مع فقرات كاملة، حين كانوا يتصورون أنها كتبت خطأ في الصورة التي بين أيديهم، كما كانوا يحذفون بعض الكلمات أو الفقرات، أو يضيفون على النص الأصلي فقرات توضيحية..

وقام مجموعة من العلماء وكبار القسس في ألمانيا في القرن التاسع عشر بجمع كل المخطوطات اليونانية في العالم كله، وقارنوا بينها سطراً سطراً، فوجدوا فيها مائتي ألف اختلاف، كما أعلن مدير المعهد المختص بذلك في جامعة ميونيخ الأستاذ بريستل.

ويزداد أمر هذه المخطوطات سوءاً إذا علمنا أن موسى عليه السلام عاش في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد، فيما أقدم المخطوطات التوراتية يعود لما بعد ميلاد المسيح إذا استثنينا مخطوطات قمران المكتشفة حديثاً والتي تعود للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد - أي أن بين هذه المخطوطات وبين موسى ما يقارب الستة عشر قرناً فقط؟!
"*


----------



## e-Sword (7 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			ممكن تزودني بالاستدالات فى كتاب " التحريف و العصمة فى ضوء النقد النصي لفادي الكسندر "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا حضرتك ممكن تحمل الكتاب و تقراة هو صغير مش كبير قوي بس علشان فكر الكاتب لا يُقطع و الأفكار تترابط لديك 

ممكن تحمل الكتاب من هنا 

 


*


----------



## e-Sword (7 أغسطس 2014)

*


الرب نوري99 قال:



			وممكن ترد على هذا النص :

"يفتخر النصارى اليوم بوجود الآلاف من المخطوطات للكتاب المقدس تملأ جنبات المكتبات العالمية وتزين خزائنها، وهو أمر صحيح لا مراء فيه ولا ريبة، لكن المفاجأة أن هذه الآلاف من المخطوطات لا يعرف كاتبها، ولا يدرى عن مدى موثوقيته وأمانته وتمكنه من عمله.

ويفجأنا أن نعلم أيضاً أن هذه المخطوطات لا يوجد فيها مخطوطان متطابقان، ونكتفي هنا بنقل شهادات ثلاث: أولها جاء في مقدمة الكتاب المقدس لشهود يهوه، وذلك في قولها: " في أثناء نسخ المخطوطات الأصلية باليد تدخّل عنصر الضعف الإنساني، ولذلك فلا توجد من بين آلاف النسخ الموجودة اليوم باللغة الأصلية نسختان متطابقتان ".

كما ننقل شهادة فريدريك جرانت في كتابه " الأناجيل أصلها، ونموها " حيث يقول: " إن أول نص مطبوع من العهد كان ذلك الذي قام به إرازموس عام 1516م، وقبل هذا التاريخ كان يحفظ النص في مخطوطات نسختها أيدٍ مجهدة لكتبة كثيرين، ويوجد اليوم من هذه المخطوطات 4700 ما بين قصاصات من ورق إلى مخطوطات كاملة على رقائق من الجلد أو القماش. 

إن نصوص جميع هذه المخطوطات تختلف اختلافاً كبيراً، ولا يمكننا الاعتقاد بأن أياً منها نجا من الخطأ ... إن أغلب النسخ الموجودة من جميع الأحجام قد تعرضت لتغييرات أخرى على أيدي المصححين الذين لم يكن عملهم دائماً إعادة القراءة الصحيحة ".(1)

وثالث هذه الشهادات صدرت عن دائرة المعارف الأمريكية، إذ تقول: "لم يصلنا أي نسخة بخط المؤلف الأصلي لكتب العهد القديم، أما النصوص التي بين أيدينا، فقد نقلتها إلينا أجيال عديدة من الكتبة والنساخ، ولدينا شواهد وفيرة تبين أن الكتبة قد غيروا - بقصد أو دون قصد منهم - في الوثائق والأسفار، التي كان عملهم الرئيسي هو كتابتها ونقلها. 

وقد حدث التغيير دون قصد حين أخطؤوا في قراءة بعض الكلمات... كذلك حين كانوا ينسخون الكلمة أو السطر مرتين، وأحياناً ينسون كتابة كلمات بل فقرات بأكملها.

وأما تغييرهم في النص الأصلي عن قصد فقد مارسوه مع فقرات كاملة، حين كانوا يتصورون أنها كتبت خطأ في الصورة التي بين أيديهم، كما كانوا يحذفون بعض الكلمات أو الفقرات، أو يضيفون على النص الأصلي فقرات توضيحية..

وقام مجموعة من العلماء وكبار القسس في ألمانيا في القرن التاسع عشر بجمع كل المخطوطات اليونانية في العالم كله، وقارنوا بينها سطراً سطراً، فوجدوا فيها مائتي ألف اختلاف، كما أعلن مدير المعهد المختص بذلك في جامعة ميونيخ الأستاذ بريستل.

ويزداد أمر هذه المخطوطات سوءاً إذا علمنا أن موسى عليه السلام عاش في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد، فيما أقدم المخطوطات التوراتية يعود لما بعد ميلاد المسيح إذا استثنينا مخطوطات قمران المكتشفة حديثاً والتي تعود للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد - أي أن بين هذه المخطوطات وبين موسى ما يقارب الستة عشر قرناً فقط؟!
"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قولك 



			كن المفاجأة أن هذه الآلاف من المخطوطات لا يعرف كاتبها، ولا يدرى عن مدى موثوقيته وأمانته وتمكنه من عمله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ممكن تراجع الرد هنا 
**جهل النصارى المسلمين فى السؤال عن اسماء نساخ المخطوطات


قولك 




			ويفجأنا أن نعلم أيضاً أن هذه المخطوطات لا يوجد فيها مخطوطان متطابقان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اولا المخطوطات البيزنطيه التي تعد باللاف تقريبا ومجمل مخطوطاته 95 % من 24600 مخطوط مكتشف حتي الان وميزتها انها متطابقه معا

الترجمه السريانيه ايضا التي تمت في منتصف القرن الثاني مثل الاشوريه حفظت النص الاصلي مع اخطاء قليله جدا جدا وهي وصلت الينا سليمه  
وايضا البشيتا من القرن الرابع المدققه التي وصل الينا منها 350 مخطوط متطابق 
Italic bible 157 AD
Waldensian 120 AD
The Gallic Bible 177 AD
The Gothic Bible 330 AD
وهم متطابقين مع النص المسلم الذي بين ايدينا 
الترجمه الارمنيه في القرن الرابع ووصل الينا منها 2587 مخطوطه لا يوجد بينها تنوع
والترجمه الاثيوبيه التي وصل الينا منها تقريبا 2000 نسخه متطابقه 
والترجمه الجوارجينيه 
والترجمه السلافينية التي وصل الينا منها 4104 نسخه لا يوجد بينها تنوع
وغيرهم 


راجع رد دكتور هولي بايبل الرد علي مقالة البي بي سي
​قولك 




			في أثناء نسخ المخطوطات الأصلية باليد تدخّل عنصر الضعف الإنساني، ولذلك  فلا توجد من بين آلاف النسخ الموجودة اليوم باللغة الأصلية نسختان  متطابقتان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اولا هل يوجد ذلك الكلام فعلا لو كان موجود ياريت نص الكلام من مقدمة ترجمة الكتاب المقدس لشهود يهوة 
فها هي مقدمة ترجمة شهود يهوة 

[ المقدمة الكتاب المقدس كتاب أوحى به  السيد الرب يهوه من اجل كل الناس على هذه الارض.‏ ولهذا الكتاب الموحى به  جاذبية عالمية،‏ لأنه يحتوي على بشارة ملكوت الله الذي سيثبّت السلام  والبر،‏ فتصير الارض فردوسا للجميع.‏ ويُظهر الكتاب المقدس ان الله خلَّص  بمحبته عالم البشرية الخاطئة من الموت،‏ وذلك بواسطة ذبيحة ابنه يسوع  المسيح الفدائية.‏ —‏ يوحنا ٣:‏١٦.‏

كُتب الكتاب المقدس اصلا  بالعبرانية والارامية (‏لغة قريبة من العبرانية)‏ واليونانية.‏ وبما ان  اناسا قليلين نسبيا يفهمون هذه اللغات اليوم،‏ كان لا بد من ان يُترجَم  الكتاب المقدس بلغات عصرية لكي يتمكن الناس من كل الامم ان يطلعوا على  رسالته المانحة للحياة.‏

تعتمد هذه الترجمة العربية الجديدة للكتاب المقدس على الطبعة الانكليزية للكتاب المقدس —‏ ترجمة العالم الجديد  الصادرة سنة ١٩٨٤.‏ وهي تتضمن الاسفار العبرانية-‏الارامية البالغ عددها  ٣٩ بالاضافة الى تنقيح للطبعة العربية للاسفار اليونانية المسيحية،‏  بأسفارها الـ‍ ٢٧،‏ التي صدرت سنة ١٩٩٨.‏ وقد قررت «لجنة ترجمة العالم  الجديد للكتاب المقدس» ان تطلق على هذين الجزءين من الاسفار المقدسة اسمين  مأخوذين من اللغتين الرئيسيتين اللتين كُتبا بهما بدلا من استعمال  التسميتين الشائعتين «العهد القديم» و «العهد الجديد».‏ والسبب هو ان  الكتاب المقدس مؤلَّف واحد،‏ ولا يوجد فيه اي جزء «قديم» او عتيق الطراز.‏  ورسالته هي نفسها من اول سفر في الجزء العبراني الى آخر سفر في الجزء  اليوناني.‏ ولمساعدة القارئ في درسه لكامل الكتاب المقدس،‏ أضيف اكثر من  ٠٠٠‏,١٢٥ مرجع هامشي وفهرس لكلمات الكتاب المقدس.‏

بما ان الكتاب المقدس يبيِّن مشيئة  رب وسيد الكون،‏ فمن العار والإهانة لجلاله وسلطانه ان يُحذف او يُخفى  اسمه الفريد الذي يظهر بوضوح في النص العبراني نحو ٠٠٠‏,٧ مرة.‏ لذلك فإن  ابرز ما تتميز به هذه الترجمة هو رد الاسم الالهي الى مكانه في نص الكتاب  المقدس.‏ فقد استُخدمت الصيغة العربية المتعارف عليها «يَهْوَه» ٩٧٣‏,٦ مرة  في الاسفار العبرانية و ٢٣٧ مرة في الاسفار اليونانية المسيحية.‏ ويمكن  الاطلاع على دراسة حول هذا الموضوع في ملحق هذه الطبعة.‏

إن مترجمي هذا العمل،‏ الذين يحبون  الله مؤلِّف الاسفار المقدسة،‏ يحسّون بمسؤولية خصوصية تجاهه تحتّم  عليهم ان ينقلوا افكاره وإعلاناته أدق نقل ممكن.‏ كما انهم يحسّون  بالمسؤولية تجاه القراء الدقيقين الذين يعتمدون على ترجمة لكلمة الله  العلي الموحى بها لينالوا الخلاص الابدي.‏ ونحن نرجو من كل قلوبنا ان تساعد  هذه الترجمة القارئ على ايجاد الطريق الى حياة لا نهاية لها في العالم  الجديد البار الذي سيجلبه القادر على كل شيء.‏ —‏ إشعيا ٦٥:‏١٧؛‏ ٢ بطرس ٣:‏١٣.‏

—‏ الناشرون ]
 

المرجع : مقدمة ترجمة الكتاب المقدس لشهود يهوة " ترجمة العالم الجديد 

و آدي اللينك مقدمة ترجمة العالم الجديد 

فأين ما ادعية المشكك ؟! 


طيب ما تيجي نشوف فكر شهود يهوة بالمرة ؟! 



[ لاسفار العبرانية الموحى بها.‏  ولكن ماذا عن الاسفار التي كتبها الرسل والتلاميذ الآخرون ليسوع المسيح؟‏  هل حُفظت هذه لنا بحرص مماثل؟‏ ان فحصا للخزَّان الواسع من المخطوطات  المحفوظة باليونانية،‏ وبلغات اخرى ايضا،‏ يُظهر انها حُفظت هكذا.‏ وكما  سبق وشُرح،‏ يتضمن هذا الجزء من قانون الكتاب المقدس ٢٧ سفرا.‏ تأملوا في  خطوط النقل النصِّي لهذه الاسفار الـ‍ ٢٧،‏ التي تُظهر كيف حُفظ النص  اليوناني الاصلي حتى هذا اليوم الحاضر.‏ 
٩ ينبوع المخطوطات اليونانية.‏  كُتبت الاسفار المسيحية الـ‍ ٢٧ القانونية باليونانية العامة لذلك  الزمان.‏ لكنَّ سفر متى على ما يظهر كُتب اولا بعبرانية الكتاب المقدس،‏  ليلائم الشعب اليهودي.‏ ويذكر ذلك جيروم مترجم الكتاب المقدس في القرن  الرابع،‏ قائلا انه تُرجم لاحقا باليونانية.‏*  وربما قام متى نفسه بهذه الترجمة —‏ فلكونه موظفا رسميا رومانيا،‏ جابي  ضرائب،‏ لا شك انه كان يعرف العبرانية واللاتينية واليونانية.‏ —‏ مرقس ٢:‏١٤-‏١٧ .‏

١٠  وكتَّاب الكتاب المقدس المسيحيون الآخرون،‏ مرقس،‏ لوقا،‏ يوحنا،‏ بولس،‏  بطرس،‏ يعقوب،‏ ويهوذا،‏ كلهم كتبوا وثائقهم بالكينية،‏ اللغة العامة الحية  التي كان يفهمها المسيحيون ومعظم الناس الآخرين في القرن الاول.‏ وآخر  الوثائق الاصلية كتبها يوحنا نحو ٩٨ ب‌م.‏ وبقدر ما هو معروف،‏ لم تبقَ ولا  واحدة من هذه المخطوطات الاصلية الـ‍ ٢٧ المكتوبة بالكينية الى هذا  اليوم.‏ ولكن من هذا المنبع الاصلي،‏ تدفقت الينا نسخ من النسخ الاصلية،‏  ونُسخٌ لنُسخٍ،‏ وأُسَرٌ من النُّسخ،‏ لتشكِّل خزَّانا واسعا من مخطوطات الاسفار اليونانية المسيحية.‏

١١ خزَّان لأكثر من ٠٠٠‏,١٣ مخطوطة.‏  توجد اليوم ذخيرة هائلة من نسخ المخطوطات لكل الاسفار الـ‍ ٢٧ القانونية.‏  وبعض هذه تغطي اقساما شاملة من الاسفار المقدسة؛‏ والاخرى هي مجرد  جُذاذات.‏ واستنادا الى احد الحسابات،‏ هنالك اكثر من ٠٠٠‏,٥ مخطوطة  باليونانية الاصلية.‏ وبالاضافة الى ذلك،‏ هنالك اكثر من ٠٠٠‏,٨ مخطوطة  بلغات اخرى مختلفة —‏ مجموع يتجاوز الـ‍ ٠٠٠‏,١٣ مخطوطة مجتمعة.‏ واذ يرجع  تاريخها الى القرن الـ‍ ٢ ب‌م حتى القرن الـ‍ ١٦ ب‌م،‏ تساعد جميعها في  تحديد النص الحقيقي الاصلي.‏ واقدم هذه المخطوطات الكثيرة هي جُذاذة البردي  لانجيل يوحنا في مكتبة جون رايلاندز في مانتشيستر،‏ انكلترا،‏ المعروفة  بالرقم ب٥٢،‏ التي يُحدَّد تاريخها بالنصف الاول من القرن الثاني،‏ ربما نحو ١٢٥ ب‌م.‏*  ومن ثم،‏ كُتبت هذه النسخة فقط بعد ربع قرن او نحو ذلك من النسخة  الاصلية.‏ وعندما نتأمل في انه من اجل تحقيق النص لمعظم المؤلِّفين  الكلاسيكيين،‏ لا يوجد سوى مقدار ضئيل من المخطوطات،‏ وهذه نادرا ما تكون  المدة التي تفصلها عن الكتابات الاصلية اقل من قرون،‏ يمكننا ان ندرك وفرة  الأَدلَّة الموجودة التي يُستعان بها على الوصول الى نص معتمَد للاسفار  اليونانية المسيحية.‏

١٢ مخطوطات البردي.‏ كما مع النسخ الباكرة لـ‍ الترجمة السبعينية،‏  كُتبت المخطوطات الاولى للاسفار اليونانية المسيحية على ورق البردي،‏ وقد  استمر استعماله لمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس حتى نحو القرن الرابع ب‌م.‏ ويَظهر  ان كتبة الكتاب المقدس استعملوا ايضا ورق البردي عندما ارسلوا رسائل الى  الجماعات المسيحية.‏

١٣  لقد عُثر على كميات كبيرة من كتابات البردي في محافظة الفَيُّوم،‏ في  مصر.‏ وفي اواخر القرن الـ‍ ١٩،‏ بَانَ عدد من بَرْديَّات الكتاب المقدس.‏  وكان أحد اهم الاكتشافات العصرية قاطبة على صعيد المخطوطات اكتشافا أُعلن  سنة ١٩٣١ .‏ وقد اشتمل على اجزاء من ١١ مجلَّدا،‏ فيها اقسام من ٨ اسفار  مختلفة من الاسفار العبرانية الموحى بها و ١٥ سفرا من الاسفار اليونانية  المسيحية،‏ كلها باليونانية.‏ ويتراوح تاريخ كتابة هذه البَرْديَّات من  القرن الثاني الى القرن الرابع للميلاد.‏ والكثير من اقسام الاسفار  اليونانية المسيحية لهذا الاكتشاف هو الآن في مجموعات تشيستر بيتي،‏ وهي  مدرجة بصفتها ب٤٥،‏ ب٤٦،‏ و ب٤٧،‏ والرمز «ب» يمثِّل «بَرْديَّة.‏»

١٤  نُشرت بَرْديَّات مجموعةٍ اخرى لافتة للنظر في جنيڤ،‏ سويسرا،‏ من ١٩٥٦  الى ١٩٦١ .‏ انها تُعرف ببَرْديَّات بودمر،‏ وتتضمَّن نصوصا باكرة لانجيلين  (‏ب٦٦ و ب٧٥)‏ يرجع تاريخها الى اوائل القرن  الثالث ب‌م.‏ والقائمة التي تسبق هذا الدرس تدرج بعض بَرْديَّات الكتاب  المقدس القديمة البارزة للاسفار العبرانية والاسفار اليونانية المسيحية.‏  وفي آخر عمود،‏ تُذكر استشهادات في ترجمة العالم الجديد للاسفار المقدسة حيث تدعم مخطوطات البردي هذه ما نُقِل من ترجمة،‏ ويُشار اليها في حواشي هذه الاعداد.‏

** ١٥ وتزوِّد اكتشافات هذه البَرْديَّات برهانا على ان قانون الكتاب المقدس  اكتمل في تاريخ باكر جدا.‏ وبين بَرْديَّات تشيستر بيتي،‏ يُظهر مجلَّدان،‏  —‏ واحد يضم معا اجزاء من الاناجيل الاربعة واعمال (‏ب٤٥)‏ وآخر يحمل ضمن غلافه ٩ من رسائل بولس الـ‍ ١٤ (‏ب٤٦)‏  —‏ ان الاسفار اليونانية المسيحية الموحى بها جُمعت بعد وقت قصير من موت  الرسل.‏ وبما انه كان يلزم الوقت لتنتشر هذه المجلَّدات على نحو واسع وتصل  الى مصر،‏ فمن الواضح ان الاسفار المقدسة هذه قد جُمعت في شكلها المتعارف  عليه بحلول القرن الثاني،‏ على اكثر تقدير.‏ ولذلك بحلول نهاية القرن  الثاني،‏ لم يكن هنالك شك في ان قانون الاسفار اليونانية المسيحية قد  خُتم،‏ فاكتمل بذلك قانون الكتاب المقدس كله.‏*​* 
١٦ مخطوطات الڤيلوم والجلد.‏  كما تعلَّمنا في الدرس السابق،‏ فإن الڤيلوم الاكثر متانة،‏ وهو ضرب من  الرق ذو نوعية ناعمة مصنوع عموما من جلود العجول او الحملان او المعزى،‏  ابتُدئ ان يُستعمل مكان البردي في كتابة المخطوطات من نحو القرن الرابع ب‌م  فصاعدا.‏ وبعض مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس المهمة جدا الموجودة اليوم مسجَّلة على الڤيلوم.‏ لقد سبق ان ناقشنا مخطوطات الڤيلوم والجلد للاسفار العبرانية.‏ والقائمة في الصفحة ٣١٤ تدرج بعض مخطوطات  الڤيلوم والجلد البارزة للاسفار اليونانية المسيحية والعبرانية على  السواء.‏ وتلك المدرجة للاسفار اليونانية كُتبت بكلِّيَّتها بأحرف  استهلالية كبيرة ويشار اليها بالمخطوطات الثُّلُثية.‏ ويذكر قاموس الكتاب المقدس الجديد  ٢٧٤ مخطوطة ثُلُثية للاسفار اليونانية المسيحية،‏ ويرجع تاريخها الى القرن  الرابع ب‌م حتى القرن العاشر ب‌م.‏ ثم هنالك اكثر من ٠٠٠‏,٥ مخطوطة من مخطوطات الاحرف المتصلة،‏ او الصغيرة،‏ مكتوبة بخط متصل الحروف.‏*  وقد كُتبت هذه،‏ وهي ايضا على الڤيلوم،‏ خلال الفترة من القرن التاسع ب‌م  حتى بدْأة الطباعة.‏ وبسبب تاريخ المخطوطات الثُّلُثية الباكر ودقتها  العامة،‏ استخدمتها لجنة ترجمة العالم الجديد للكتاب المقدس على نحو شامل  في صنع نقل دقيق من النص اليوناني.‏ ويشار الى ذلك في القائمة «بعض مخطوطات الڤيلوم والجلد الرئيسية.‏» ] 

 المرجع : كل الكتاب ص 315 : 320  و هتلاقية فى اللينك دة 

 بل يُقيِم أيضا النقل النصي قائلاً : 

[ تقييم النقل النصِّي.‏  ما هو اذًا التقييم النهائي بالنسبة الى سلامة النص وصحته،‏ بعد هذه  القرون العديدة من النقل؟‏ ليس الامر ان هنالك آلاف المخطوطات لمقارنتها  فحسب بل ان اكتشافات مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس الاقدم  خلال العقود القليلة الماضية تعود بالنص اليوناني الى نحو سنة ١٢٥ ب‌م،‏  بعد نحو عقدين فقط من موت الرسول يوحنا نحو ١٠٠ ب‌م.‏ وتزوِّد دلائل  المخطوطات هذه تأكيدا قويا اننا نملك الآن نصًّا يونانيا محقَّقا يُعتمد  عليه.‏ لاحظوا التقييم الذي وضعه لهذه القضية مدير وأمين مكتبة المتحف  البريطاني السابق،‏ السّير فريدريك كنيون:‏ ٢٩  «ان الفترة الفاصلة اذًا بين تواريخ التأليف الاصلي وابكر الأَدلَّة  الموجودة تصير صغيرة جدا حتى انها في الواقع شيء لا يُذكَر،‏ وآخر اساس  لأيّ شك في ان الاسفار المقدسة قد وصلت الينا جوهريا كما كُتبت قد زال  الآن.‏ ومن الممكن اعتبار صحة اسفار العهد الجديد وسلامتها العامة انهما كلتيهما مثبتتان نهائيا.‏ ولكن السلامة العامة هي امر واليقين من جهة التفاصيل هو امر آخر.‏» ]


عايز تاني من شهود يهوة ؟! اجبلك 
خد عندك 


[ قام بتسجيل الوثائق الاصلية  باللغتين العبرانية والأرامية كتبة الله البشر،‏ من موسى في سنة ١٥١٣ ق‌م  الى ما بعد سنة ٤٤٣ ق‌م بوقت قصير.‏ وبقدر ما هو معروف اليوم،‏ لا توجد ولا  واحدة من هذه الكتابات الاصلية الآن.‏ الا انه من البداية بُذِل حرص شديد  في حفظ الكتابات الموحى بها،‏ بما فيها نُسَخها المعتمَدة.‏ ونحو سنة  ٦٤٢ ق‌م،‏ في زمن الملك يوشيا،‏ وُجد ‹سفر شريعة› موسى،‏ النسخة الاصلية من  غير ريب،‏ مخبَّأ في بيت يهوه.‏ وبحلول ذلك الوقت كان قد حُفظ بأمانة طوال  ٨٧١ سنة.‏ وقد اعرب كاتب الكتاب المقدس ارميا عن اهتمام شديد بهذا  الاكتشاف بحيث انه سجّله كتابة في ٢ ملوك ٢٢:‏٨-‏١٠،‏ ونحو سنة ٤٦٠ ق‌م،‏ اشار عزرا ثانية الى الحدث نفسه.‏ (‏٢ أخبار الايام ٣٤:‏١٤-‏١٨)‏ وقد كان مهتما بهذه الامور،‏ لأنه «كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى التي اعطاها الرب اله اسرائيل.‏» (‏عزرا ٧:‏٦)‏  ولا شك انه كان سهلا على عزرا الوصول الى ادراج اخرى للاسفار العبرانية  التي أُعدَّت حتى زمنه،‏ والتي ربما تضمَّنت النسخ الاصلية لبعض الكتابات  الموحى بها.‏ وفي الواقع،‏ يبدو ان عزرا كان القيِّم على الكتابات الالهية  في زمانه.‏ —‏ نحميا ٨:‏١،‏ ٢ .‏ 

عصر نَسخ المخطوطات

٣ من زمن عزرا فصاعدا،‏ كان هنالك طلب متزايد لنُسخ الاسفار العبرانية.‏ فلم  يعد كل اليهود الى اورشليم وفلسطين في الردّ سنة ٥٣٧ ق‌م وبعد ذلك.‏ وعوضا  عن ذلك،‏ بقي آلاف في بابل،‏ فيما هاجر آخرون من اجل العمل واسباب اخرى،‏  بنتيجة انهم كانوا سيوجدون في معظم المراكز التجارية الكبيرة للعالم  القديم.‏ وكان يهود كثيرون يقومون برحلات حجّ سنوية رجوعا الى اورشليم من  اجل احتفالات الهيكل المختلفة،‏ وهناك كانوا يشتركون في العبادة التي كانت  تُقام باللغة العبرانية للكتاب المقدس.‏ وفي زمن عزرا استخدم اليهود في هذه  الاراضي البعيدة الكثيرة اماكن اجتماع محلية تُعرف بالمجامع،‏ حيث كانت  تجري قراءات للاسفار العبرانية ومناقشتها.‏* وبسبب اماكن العبادة المشتَّتة الكثيرة،‏ كان على النسّاخ ان يضاعفوا تزويد المخطوطات المكتوبة باليد ] 

المرجع : كل الكتاب ص 305 :314  و هتلاقية فى اللينك دة 


خد تاني من شهود يهوة ! 



[ ادرك بعض المدافعين المخلصين عن الكتاب المقدس ان اكتشاف وسائل دفاع جديدة —‏ مخطوطات قديمة للكتاب المقدس —‏ سيؤكد دون شك صحة كلمة الله.‏ ففي حال وُجِدت مخطوطات  اقدم من تلك المتوفرة آنذاك،‏ فستقدِّم شهادة صامتة تثبت صحة نص الكتاب  المقدس.‏ وهكذا تفشل المحاولات المتكررة التي جرت على مرّ الزمن لدحض او  تحريف رسالة الكتاب المقدس.‏ علاوة على ذلك،‏ كانت هذه المخطوطات ستكشف  المواضع القليلة حيث تسللت الاخطاء الى النص المترجم ]


المرجع : مجلة برج المراقبة لسنة 2004 ص 29-31 و هتلاقي أكثر من الكلام دة فى اللينك دة 


  ملحوظة ترجمة شهود يهوة بها بها بعض الترجمات فى بعض المواضع الخاصة بلاهوت السيد المسيح خطأ و لذلك لكي يوحوا للقارئ بان المسيح أدني من الاب كما جاء فى تذيل ترجمتهم فى الخلف 
** 

تقول 




			وثالث هذه الشهادات صدرت عن دائرة المعارف الأمريكية، إذ تقول: "لم يصلنا  أي نسخة بخط المؤلف الأصلي لكتب العهد القديم، أما النصوص التي بين أيدينا،  فقد نقلتها إلينا أجيال عديدة من الكتبة والنساخ، ولدينا شواهد وفيرة تبين  أن الكتبة قد غيروا - بقصد أو دون قصد منهم - في الوثائق والأسفار، التي  كان عملهم الرئيسي هو كتابتها ونقلها. 

وقد حدث التغيير دون قصد حين أخطؤوا في قراءة بعض الكلمات... كذلك حين  كانوا ينسخون الكلمة أو السطر مرتين، وأحياناً ينسون كتابة كلمات بل فقرات  بأكملها.

وأما تغييرهم في النص الأصلي عن قصد فقد مارسوه مع فقرات كاملة، حين كانوا  يتصورون أنها كتبت خطأ في الصورة التي بين أيديهم، كما كانوا يحذفون بعض  الكلمات أو الفقرات، أو يضيفون على النص الأصلي فقرات توضيحية..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا فين رقم الجزء او حتي رقم الصفحة ؟! ولا هو طبيخ ؟
تعال نرجع للكلام الاصلي 
















** هذا هو كلام المرجع ، فبكل بساطة بيقول انة عند النسخ قد يخطأ الناسخ من غير قصد او قصد ، لو من غير قصد يغلط فى املاء كلمة او حرف او بسبب النهايات المتشابهة ينتقل الى الكلمة الاخري المشابهة فى النهايات ، و الخطأ المعتمد انة لمايغير المصحح او الناسخ شيئاً غلط مثل الاخطاء النحوية او يضيف شيئا فى الهامش للتوضيح و ليس فى النص ( كما قال المشكك ) ولو كانت هناك قراءتين لكمة معينة فى النص فالمصحح او المحقق بيكتب الاثنين ( يعني امانة فى النقل )  هذا النوع من الاخطاء المعتمدة أتفهة من الاخطاء الغير مقصودة . و يقول ان الاخطاء المعتمدة غير منتشرة و غير ضخمة .*​* 
و الاخطاء الغير معتمدة لا يلفت لها من اساسة 

 كتاب ايعيدون اختراع شخصية يسوع 










ومن كتاب  من كتاب جوش ماكديل القديم الجديد من قال انه تغير
** - قال عزرا أبوت في كتابة مقالات انتقادية عن القراءات المختلفة للعهد الجديد: عدد القراءات المختلفة في العهد الجديد يُخيف بعض البسطاء، إذ يقرأون عنها في كتابات النقاد غير المؤمنين الذين يقولون إن هذه تبلغ 150 ألفاً! وكأن أساس تصديق العهد الجديد قد انهار!*
*ولكن الحقيقة هي أن 95% من هذه القراءات المختلفة تعوزها الأدلة، وضعيفة، لا تستحق القبول. هذا يترك لنا 7500 قراءة مختلفة، 95% منها لا تؤثر على المعنى، لأنها إملائية ـ في التهجئة ـ أو نحوية، أو في ترتيب الكلمات ـ هذا يترك لنا نحو 400 قراءة مختلفة قد تؤثر على المعنى تأثيراً طفيفاً،   أو تتضمن إضافة كلمة أو كلمات أو حذفها. والقليل جداً منها يمكن أن يعتبر   هاماً. ولكن بحوث العلماء دلتنا على القراءة الصحيحة محل الثقة. وكل   الكتابات القديمة تحتوي على مثل هذه الإختلافات، تماماً كما أن هناك   اختلافات في التفسير 

المرجع
*​*john .w.lea the greatest book in the world Philadelphia n.p1929
*​*ويقول فيليب شاف في مقارنته بين العهد الجديد باليونانية وبين الترجمة الإنكليزية إن 400 قراءة فقط من 150 ألفاً تشكل الشك في المعنى، منها خمسون فقط لها أهمية عظيمة. ولكن ليس منها قراءة واحدة على العقيدة أو على واجبات المسيحي، إذ يوجد ما يماثلهافي أماكن أخرى من القراءات الواضحة والأكيدة 

المرجع
*​*Philip schaff history of History of the Christian church vol 1 eerdmans 1960
*​*ومن هذا نرى أن القراءات المختلفة لا تشكل أهمية من جهة المعنى العام للفقرات التي وردت بها.*
*ويقول   جيسلر ونيكس: إن هناك غموضاً في قولنا إن هناك قراءات مختلفة فمثلاً لو  أن  كلمة واحدة أُسيء إملاؤها في ثلاثة آلاف مخطوطة، فإنه يقال إن هناك ث  لاثة  آلاف قراءة مختلفة في العهد الجديد! ثم يقولان: إن واحدة من ثمانية  من هذه  الإختلافات قد يكون له قيمته، لكن البقية هي إختلافات في الهجاء أو  ما  شابهه. وجزء من ستين من هذه الإختلافات يمكن أن يعتبر فوق التافه .  وهذا  يعني من وجهة النظر الحسابية أن النص الموجود عندنا مضبوط بنسبة 33ر98% المرجع*​*Norman geisler and William nix .A General Introduction to the Bible moody press 1936
*​*وهكذا يمكننا أن نقول إن نص العهد الجديد الذي وصلنا مضبوط تماماً. لم يفقد منه أو يتغير فيه شيء من قوانين الإيمان أو السلوك. ويقول بروس في كتابه الكتب والرقوق: القراءات المختلفة في العهد الجديد لا تحتاج إلى تخمين لضبطها، فهناك شاهد واحد على الأقل بين آلاف الشواهد المضبوطة يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة ـ
المرجع.*​*f,f bruce the book and parchments revell 1963
*​*وقال فردريك كنيون أحد ثقاة نقد العهد الجديد: إننا نؤكد بكل يقين إنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية مبنية على قراءة موضع إختلاف . وقال: إن نصوص الكتاب المقدس أكيدة في مادتها، وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة على العهد الجديد، فإن   عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد المتوفرة لدينا، والترجمات القديمة له،   والإقتباسات المأخوذة منه في كتابات الأقدمين كثيرة بالدرجة التي تؤكد لنا   صحة النص، وإن القراءة الأصلية لكل جزء من هذه الأجزاء موضع   الإختلاف، موجودة في هذه المراجع القديمة، وهو ما لم يحدث مع أي كتاب قديم   في العالم .*
*والعلماء مستريحون على أنهم يمتلكون اليوم النص الصحيح   لكتابات المؤلفين اليونانيين والرومانيين من أمثال سوفوكليس وشيشرون   وفرجيل مع أن معرفتنا بهذه الكتابات تعتمد على عدد قليل من المخطوطات،   بينما مخطوطات العهد الجديد تُحصى بالألوف 

المرجع*​*Frederic G. Kenyon Our Bible and the Ancient Manu******s haper and brothers 1941
*​*إن مقارنتنا نص العهد الجديد بنصوص الكتابات القديمة تؤكد لنا أن العهد الجديد صحيح بدرجة مذهلة، لأن الذين نقلوا مخطوطاته فعلوا ذلك بدقة بالغة وباحترام كبير لأنه كتاب مقدس. ولقد حفظت عناية الله لنا مخطوطات للعهد الجديد من كل عصر كاملة وصحيحة، تؤكد لنا ـ بالمقارنة بمخطوطات الكتب القديمة ـ سلامة العهد الجديد من كل عيب.*
*قال   محررو الترجمة الإنكليزية المعروفة ـ R.S.V. ـ في مقدمتهم لترجمتهم: يتضح   للقارئ المدقق من ترجمتنا عام 1946، وترجمتي عام 1881 و 1901 أن تنقيح   الترجمة لم يؤثر على أية عقيدة مسيحية، لسبب بسيط وهو أن آلاف القراءات   المختلفة لم تستدع أي تغيير في العقيدة المسيحية .*​*  إن   آلاف المخطوطات القديمة الموجودة من العهد الجديد، مع سيل المخطوطات   الأخرى التي تُكتشف، تؤكد لنا أن العهد الجديد قد تم نقله لنا بأمانة   كاملة، تطمئننا تماماً على العقيدة المسيحية - وأن اعتمادنا على العهد   الجديد - على أساس علمي - أقوى من اعتمادنا على أية مخطوطة قديمة أخرى!

راجع هذا الرد للاستاذ اغريغوريس:هل القرائات المتعددة لمخطوطات العهد الجديد تاثر علي موثوقية نصة


 و عايزك تقرأ الكلام دة 






فهل عندما تخطأ المطابع فى كتابة كلمة هل تخطأ فى كل النسخ ؟! و هل لا تستطيع بفطنتك ان تعرف الخطأ و تصححة ؟! فما بالك بأأألوف المخطوطات التى امامك ؟! واقتباسات الاباء و الشواهد كمان ؟! 

 نعمة المسيح تشملك و تحصرك من كل ناحية. *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 أغسطس 2014)

هو الي فهمته حاجه واحده...الاخ بيقول ليه المخطوطات الي من ايام الرسل الي كتبوها باديهم مش قاعده معانا لحد دلوقتي..يعني الانجيل الي كتبه متي بايده و الي كتبه لوقا بايده و كدا....الاخوه كفوا ووفوا تماما بس انا ليا تعليل منطقي عارفه انه هيتحذف بس هقوله برضه

النسخ الاصليه الي كتبها الرسل اتنسخ منها كتير جدا و راحت من ايد لايد و من بلد لبلد و كان لازم ينسخوا منها كتير و يترجموا منها كتير عشان تنتشر...هلكت من كتر المداوله من ايد لايد...

سيبك انتا

انتا شايف ان الاسلام صح ولا الكتاب المقدس قارنهم ببعض و نمتحن و نشوف هل الاسلام كان فعلا مكمل للكتاب المقدس ولا دا النبي الكذاب المنبأ عنه....قارن الايات في الكتابين و اوصل لنتيجه

بس مش هشتت الموضوع يكفي اية واحده

لما جم الصدوقيين يسئلوا المسيح عن المرأة الي اتجوزت السبع اخوه و لم تحيي من اي منهم نسلا لمن يكون في القيامة قال لهم المسيح تضلون كثيرا لانكم لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله لان الناس في القيامة سيكونون كملائكة السماوات لا يزوجون و لا يتزوجون

و يجي محمد بعد كدا يبشر بالحور العين

يا تري هل كان المسيح غلطان؟

المسيح قال في مقدمة العظه الي علي الجبل انه من ينقض احدي هذه الوصايا سيدعي اصغر في ملكوت السماوات...

بلاش العهد الجديد
العهد القديم فيه مخطوطات ترجع لعصر ما قبل المسيح لماذا لم يرفضها المسيح و يقول ان العهد القديم محرف و انا عندي التوراه الاصلية


بل قال موسي يشهد عني..يقصد في التوراة...

امتحن الارواح

لماذا لم يقل يسوع عن التوراه انها محرفه و اقرهم عليها كذلك يوحنا المعمدان؟؟؟

القرأن يتهم التوراه التي اقرها يسوع بالتحريف

فكر بعقلك بما انك عقلاني جدا و رد عليا بس ردي مش قاعد عشان تقراه

سلام المسيح


----------



## تيمو (8 أغسطس 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> 170 ميلادية يعني بعد كتابة انجيل يوحنا ب 70 سنة !
> خلال ال 70 سنة ماذا حدث كيف يمكن التأكد من ان الاناجيل كانت كما هي الان



كيف يمكن التأكد ؟ الجماعة كانوا بستخدموا واتس آب وفيسبوك وتوتير وتراسلوا عليهم وصوّروا المخطوطات !! وبعديها قالوا لك: أهو الدليل... 

أنتَ تفكّر بعقلية القرن ال 22 عشرين، حاول يعني تفكّر بطريقة مراسلات الحمام الزاجل وفكّر، كيف كانوا يتواصلوا؟ كيف عرفوا القصص؟ ومن ثم أنتَ حاصر نفسك وحياتك وتفكيرك بطريقة ضيقة ومغلقة جداً، وكأن المصادر تعني فقط الأناجيل، ليش بتتناسى كتّاب التاريخ؟ والاقتباسات من مراسلات لرجال وقديسيين عاشوا بتلك الأزمنة وعاصروها؟

بس بحب أحيكلك شغلة يا الرب نوري، الذوق يفرض عليك أن تجيب من يتحور معك، أنتَ لا تجيب ولا تتحاور بل تقفز من نقطة لنقطة دون حتى أن تُتعب نفسك بإعلان أنك تتفق أو لا ... القليل من الذوق في تعاملك مع الزملاء لن يضر. بس يلّا هانت لأنو قرّبت المدارس  واسلوبك للوصول للحق غير فعّال لأنك كلما تسعى للخروج بتخبط بالحيطة (هذا مثل لوصف شخص يتخبّط). أنتَ ببساطة تتخبّط. وتخبّطك لربما بسبب محاولة فرد عضلاتك وقراءة لأفكار أخرى أو خوض نقاشات إنتَ مش قدّها. قبل ما تدخل حوارات إقرأ، وثقّف نفسك وقوّي إيمانك، 

سؤالي لك: هل تقرأ؟ هل تبحث؟ هل تسعى لتثقيف نفسك بنفسك؟ هناك مصادر غير إلكترونية وقيّمة هل قرأتها؟ 

سؤالي الأهم لك: أينَ أنتَ في حياتك الروحية؟ متى دخلت آخر مرة كنيسة؟ متى تفاعلت مع الشبيبة في منطقتك أو قريبة منك؟ متى آخر مرة قرأت الإنجيل أم الغبرة ما زالت تملؤه؟ متى قررت أن تتناول؟ متى أخذت خلوة؟ متى آخر مرة سمعت ترانيم مسيحية؟ أو تأملت بالإنجيل؟؟ متى آخر مرة رحت عند خوري أو شخص موثوق روحياً وجلست معه؟ هل لديك اختبارات مع الرب، شاركنا بها إن كانت إجابتك نعم؟


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2014)

*الرجاء من الاخوة *
*عدم هدر جهودهم *
*بالمحافظة على قوانين القسم*
* وعدم التطرق الى الإسلاميات.*
*تم حذف جميع المشاركات المخالفة.*​


----------

